# Kogah Elite Carp Zelt



## Thecatfisch (15. Mai 2008)

Hey Boardis,

Wollte mir ein Neues zelt zulegen.

Dachte da an das Kogah Elite Carp Zelt.

Kostet 180Euro und macht einen Guten Eindruck.

Habt ihr mit disem Zelt schon erfahrungen gemacht???
Oder könnt ihr mir ein besseres empfehlen??auch in der Preisklasse?

Bei dem Zelt kan man den Boden Rausnehmen und  en Winterskin gibtes für 100Euro auch.

Siht auch(muss ich eifach mal sagen) ziemlich Schick aus 

Aber das nur Nebenbei


----------



## spinner14 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*

Ich würde nicht zu Kogha greifen,schau mal bei Ehmanns rein.
http://ehmanns.de/produkt_info.php?p_id=670


----------



## zrako (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*

für 180€ bekommste schon was besseres.

muss es umbedingt ein bivy sein?

bei angelgeräte-wilkerling gibt es im mom. das jrc roamer 2008 mit winterskin für 100€, brauchst allerdings noch 2 sturmstangen(ca.15€ 2stück).

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....e-plus-winterskin-10000er-wassersaeule-p-2619

mein kollege hat es letzte woche bekommen, haben es gleich aufgebaut.
dauerte etwa 3min.
die verarbeitung ist ordentlich.
für den preis auf jeden fall top


----------



## ObiOne (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*

Kauf lieber was Vernünftiges als viele Zelte zu kaufen, kommt auf längere Sicht günstiger :q


----------



## spinner14 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*

Guck mal dieses hier an,kostet normal um sie 270-300€,http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/body_index.php?nav=2&state=1&id=4671


----------



## KaiAllround (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*

Was ihr nur gegen Kogah habt....#c 
Das ist ne marke wie jede andere auch meiner meinung nach und man kann es ruhig mal Probieren mit den zelt 1. kann man es inerhalb von 14 tagen glaube oder 4 Wochen zurückgeben! 2. Haste garantie!|wavey:


----------



## mlkzander (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*

was nützt dir die beste garantie,
wenn du ein zelt testest welches offensichtlich "unbeliebt" ist
und dann nachts nen nassen arsch kriegst oder dir das ding um die
ohren fliegt

also keine experimente und lieber ein mehrfach empfohlenes kaufen

ich würde auch immer wieder zu ehmanns greifen....


----------



## hecq (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*



mlkzander schrieb:


> was nützt dir die beste garantie,
> wenn du ein zelt testest welches offensichtlich "unbeliebt" ist
> 
> _ist das zelt wirklich unbeliebt? vielleicht nicht nur der "schlechte" ruf der marke weils von askari ist? kommt hin.._
> ...


 


teste ruhig das zelt falls es dir zusagt spricht nichts dagegen.
und nein ich selber bestelle nicht bei askari.


----------



## luecke3.0 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*

Hallo,
das Zelt ist echt gut, ich weiß es von mehreren, die das Teil haben und ich habs aus erster Hand von einem "Insider" bei Askari bestätigt bekommen, das sich das Zelt in Tests echt bewährt hat!

Mir persönlich ist es zu klein, denn 2 Liegen bekommt man nur hintereinander rein und ich würde vielleicht etwas warten bis es das Ding mal wieder im Angebot gibt! Es gab nämlich schonmal Zelt+Winterskin zusammen für knapp über 200€!

Wenn ich den regulären Preis hernehme würde ich mich nach was anderem umschauen!
Ein Zelt, das ich auch nur empfehlen kann ist das Chub Cyfish 2Man!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Thecatfisch (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*

Also das jrc gefällt mir natürlich am besten! 
Kann man da den Boden Rausnehmen???
Braucht man lange um das Aufzustellen?

Ich habe gerade nciht das nötige kleingeld,um mir verschiedene Zelte oder bivys zu kaufen.Es geht darum das mein Zelt eine hohe Einsatzfähigkeit hat und Robust ist.

Ich dachte deswegen an das Kogah elite Zelt,weil es einen Robusten eindruck macht.

Das jrc siht natürlich super aus.Aber kleinigkeiten zum Zelt stehen nicht dabei.

Hat jemand dieses Zelt und kann mir die Nötigen Informationen dazu geben??

Wäre auch schön wenn ich mir das mal anschauen könnte.Aber welcher Angelladen hat das ausgestellt?

Auch gut zu wissen wäre ob man mit diesem Zelt auch das Problem KOndenswasser hat?Es ist nciht gerade schön wennn das Ganze TAckel nass wird nur weil die Wände klatsch nass sind!!!


----------



## Luigi 01 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*



KaiAllround schrieb:


> *Was ihr nur gegen Kogah habt....#c *
> Das ist ne marke wie jede andere auch meiner meinung nach und man kann es ruhig mal Probieren mit den zelt 1. kann man es inerhalb von 14 tagen glaube oder 4 Wochen zurückgeben! 2. Haste garantie!|wavey:


 

............alleine der Name ist schon das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*GRAUEN*, genau so schlimm wie Perca....................


----------



## Casualties (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Also das jrc gefällt mir natürlich am besten!
> Kann man da den Boden Rausnehmen???
> Braucht man lange um das Aufzustellen?
> 
> ...


 

jup das JRC is Geil
n KOllege hat das auch


----------



## Ecky (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*

hey also ich habe das 2man T-rex von b richi bin damit voll zufrieden. ist super schnell aufgebaut und es werdem einen bei der taschengröße auch packfehler verziehen. Den boden kann man natürlich auch rausnehmen. habe es vor ca. einem jahr bei ebay für ca. 200 € geschossen. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/T-Rex-B-Richi-2-...yZ126464QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## luecke3.0 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*

Hallo,
ich kann nur nochmal dringends dazu raten so ein Prahm-Zelt immer mit Überwurf (Winterskin) zu kaufen! Es wird um einiges besser isoliert und es hält länger, da Sonnenlicht und Kondenswasser dem Innenzelt nicht so zusetzen können!

Allgemein kannst du bei den Ziehharmonika-Zelten mit den Alurahmen bei fast keinem Hersteller etwas verkehrt machen! Hab noch nie was wirklich schlechtes über diese Zelte gehört, egal welcher Hersteller!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Thecatfisch (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*

Jep,
habe mal ein bissel die Boardsuche  benutzt und habe da ein Angebot bei Askari gesehen was sehr verlockend scheint.

-Kogha Elite carp Zelt(180Euro)
-Winterskin(100Euro)
-Kogha x-treme Schlafsack(100Euro)
-Kogha Featherlight Bedchair(170Euro)

Mega carp set für 350Euro anstatt 550Euro.

Das Angebot gabs per Online bestellung vor ca 1 jahr.

Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut,das Angebot gibts immer noch!ISt halt sehr verlockend.

Kogha finde ich nciht schlecht,ist keine Qualitäts marke wie Fox,ehemanns oder Ähnlichem,aber Ich habe ein Rod Pod(Kogha Alu Pod MKII)das mir eigentlich ganz gut gefällt.

Perca finde ich SChei**,aber Kogha geht noch.|rolleyes

Habe kein Bedchair.Geht mir deswegen ziemlich aufen sack immer aufem Carpchair zu Pennen.

Den Schlafsack könnte man weglassen,brauche keinen,,extreme''schlafsack der für -25° geeignet ist,wäre ja im Sommer völlig unnütz.Da würde mir der Dreamland für 40Euro doch besser passen.


Das jrc ist super.nur halt das Set ist halt serh verlockend da ein Bedchair dabei ist.

Kennt ihr vlt so ein Set.??? wäre echt super was zum Vergleichen zu haben.#6|wavey:

@luecke
Kogha elite carp zelt ist auch eins nach Ziehamonika Prinzip.(alu)


----------



## luecke3.0 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*

@the catfisch

Das ist in meiner Aussage auch mit inbegriffen!

Mit dem Set für 350€ kannste überhaupt nix falsch machen! Und damit lässt sich auch im tiefsten Winter angeln gehen! Dann kann trotz Zeltheizung so ein Schlafsack auch goldwert sein!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Thecatfisch (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*

hat jemand von euch dieses ZElt und kann mir ein paar Bilder OHNE winterkin geben?
Wäre super nett das auch mal ohne zu sehen..goggle hat darüber keine Bilder


----------



## mlkzander (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*

also wenn ich mir da die produkte und preise von ehmanns so anschaue 
ist mir nicht klar wie man überhaupt kogha in erwägung ziehen kann.......

ich habe mir dann nach relativ kurzer entscheidungsphase dies hier geholt:

Ehmanns *Double*Skin 2Mann - maximal 220€
Ehmanns Liege - maximal 100€
Ehmanns Schlafsack - maximal 100€

das sind ja selbst bei maximalpreisen gerademal 70€ mehr als der kogha kram
da sollte die entscheidung doch wirklich leicht fallen


----------



## zrako (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*

ich hab den kogha featherlight bedchair....

kauf dir lieber nen anderen!  170€ sind viel zu teuer für das teil.

hab den vor 4 jahren für 130 gekauft, aber da hatte ich auch keine ahnung.

überhaupt habe ich viel vom askari gekauft (kogha, perca,salmo)
so schlecht sind die sachen nicht, aber kaufen würde ich mir davon trotzdem nichts mehr.


----------



## Thecatfisch (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*

Also sagen wir mal ich kaufe mir das Jrc-Quad 2 man bivvy das kostet ja 220Euro Dann Breuchte ich ncoh einen Schlafsack(No MUMIEN!!!) dann würde ich den Kogha Dreamland nehmen für 40Euro(wenn ihr einen Besseren um die 50Euro kennt sagt bescheid..muss keiner Sein der bis -25°einsetzbar ist (  )
sondern so bis -10°reicht hier in Deutschland völlig aus.)Aber dann Brauche ich ja auch noch eine Qualitative,hochwertige,Robuste, und vorallem sehr gemütliche Liege.für rund 100Euro.

Wäre dann bei Rund 370Euro..und hätte dann ein Top Zelt.

Das wäre eine Möglichkeit.Kennt ihr vlt andere Kombinationen?

Es ist mir schon klar das hier schon viel gesagt worden ist,aber ich habe jetzt nciht die Möglichkeit bei den Zelten und co herumzuprobieren.


----------



## mlkzander (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*

nachdem du dir dein zelt nun ausgesucht hast
und den schlafsack fast auch
hol dir doch ne liege von jrc oder die extra stabile breite bequeme von ehmanns

1. sind diese themen hier im board schon x mal durchgekaut worden
2. so lange sich zu deinen fragen immer die gleichen leute äußern, wirst du
auch immer nur die gleichen tips bekommen
3. 10 leute bedeuten fast immer 10 tips und jeder davon hat seine berechtigung
4. ob die sachen die du dir aufgrund der tips dann holst auch *DEINEN* erwartungen
entsprechen kann dir keiner garantieren
5. erwartest du ne 100% kaufberatung übers internet die dir keiner geben kann
6. hast du im gegensatz zu deinen ratgebern nicht geschrieben was dir an den
bisher angeratenen sachen nicht gefällt, also ist es schwer sich für dich was
passendes zu suchen

also nun bist *DU* dran
solltest du immer noch unsicher sein benutze doch auch mal 
die boardsuche oder google, denn wie ich das sehe drehst du dich im kreis......


----------



## zrako (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Breuchte ich ncoh einen Schlafsack(No MUMIEN!!!) dann würde ich den Kogha Dreamland nehmen für 40Euro(wenn ihr einen Besseren um die 50Euro kennt sagt bescheid..muss keiner Sein der bis -25°einsetzbar ist (  )
> sondern so bis -10°reicht hier in Deutschland völlig aus.)




http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....ck-p-3249&cName=zubehoer-schlafsaecke-c-30_72

den hab ich, 59€

hatte vorher auch den dreamland, der liegt hier auch noch rum (hatte sich über den winter ne maus eingenistet, alles vollgeschissen und ein kadaver lag noch drin^^)

die reinigung kostet 25€, deshalb hab ich mir lieber gleich nen neuen geholt.

auf jeden fall lohnen sich die 20€ mehr. der reissverschluss ist wesentlich besser, es ist ein kopfkissen drin und man bekommt ihn recht einfach in die transporttasche. 
beim dreamland kannste das vergessen.
hatte den am ende nur noch auf der liege gelassen. deshalb auch die maus^^


----------



## Thecatfisch (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*



mlkzander schrieb:


> nachdem du dir dein zelt nun ausgesucht hast
> und den schlafsack fast auch
> hol dir doch ne liege von jrc oder die extra stabile breite bequeme von ehmanns
> 
> ...




Ja ICH werde mich jetzt mal auf die Suche machen

Habe da auch schon eine gute Combi gefunden..Folgendes:

Zelt: JRC-Quad 2Man Bivvy(220Euro)

Liege:Sänger Anaconda Bed Chair(85Euro) =>GEKAUFT

Schlafsack:Anaconda Night Warrior II(60Euro) =>GEKAUFT

ISt erstmal eine Gute Kombi^^


----------



## Thecatfisch (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*

Ihr hattet recht,Kogha ist keine Schlechte Marke,aber trotzdem es gibt bessere.#

Soeben ist die Bestellung um 23Uhr bei Angelgeräte Winkerling herausgegangen,die ERSTE 

Habe mir Das Anaconda Bedchair und den Night Warrior II gekauft.en paar Foxbleie waren auch dabei.

(die fox bleie deshalb dar ich auf 150Euro kommen musste damit der Versand wegfällt)

@Zarko danke das du mir den Link gegeben hasst,der landete dann sofort im Warenkorb


----------



## zrako (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*

kein problem:vik:

kannst ja mal ein feedback geben, wenn du die sachen benutzt hast


----------



## mlkzander (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*

gute wahl.........


----------



## Thecatfisch (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*

So bin  dann auch mal wieder hier im Lande.

Ich komm in mein Zimmer und sehe 2 Riesige Kartons von Sänger.

Okey links das Bedchair also die kartongröße ist gerechtvertigt,aber da steht ja noch so ein riesiger Karton..

Da ist der Night Warrior II Schlafsack drinne.

Der hat ja ein Transportmaß vom ausmaß eines Zeltes^^

Aber sehr gemütlich und mitem Kissen ist der ja auch ausgestattet.

Zur liege kann ich nur sagen,sehr gemütlich und Robust,ebenfalls mittem Kissen.|supergri

War schon ne ganz gute wahl,wobei der Schlafsack ja wirklich eher ein ,,Two man S-sack'' ist :vik:

Aber wie schoin gesagt ein guter Kauf.#6


----------



## Worse (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*

Hallo zusammen,

zum Koghazelt kann ich auch ein bisschen was sagen, hatte es etwa 2 Jahre im Einsatz und kann es definitiv nicht empfehlen. Die Qualität und verarbeitung läßt sehr zu wünschen übrig. Ich denke mal an die viel zu kleine Tasche, dann sind Ösen halb ausgerissen, ohne das ich sie zu stark beansprucht hätte. Dann haben sich am Gestänge mehrere Passhülsen gelöst, war ein ganz schöner Akt die wieder fest zu bekommen.:v
Die Bodenplane passte nicht hinein, etwa 20 cm zu kurz. Dann kam auch noch hinzu, das das Zelt meiner Meinung nach zu flach gebaut ist. Ich musste schon fast kriechen, um rein und raus zu kommen. 

Ich würde mir kein Kogha Zelt wieder holen. Auch wenn die 5 Jahre Garantie geben, ist jeder Umtausch doch mit Streß verbunden. Und ich möchte, wenn ich schon relativ viel Geld ausgebe, Ware haben auf die ich mich verlassen kann und nicht alle zwei Wochen dem Hersteller schicken muss. Und das Kogha Qualitätsprobleme hat, dem kann ja wohl keiner widersprechen, egal was ich von denen hatte, es war immer mit Problemen verbunden. Ich kaufe inzwischen gar nichts mehr von denen. Und ich will die Marke jetzt nicht unnötig schlecht machen, sondern schließe nur aus meinen Erfahrungen. Wäre schön gewesen, wenn es Qualität zu günstigen Preisen geben würde...#c

Hab jetzt das Hot Spot XL von Ehmanns und bin vollauf zufrieden. Gute Verarbeitung, fairer Preis und viele Zusatzgimmicks.


----------



## Thecatfisch (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kogah Elite Carp Zelt*



zrako schrieb:


> kein problem:vik:
> 
> kannst ja mal ein feedback geben, wenn du die sachen benutzt hast



Kann ich machen|wavey:

Habe die Beiden Sachen jetzt mal ausgibig getestet und kann ein paar dinge dazu sagen:

Zur Liege:
Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist Top.Für ''wenig'' Geil habe ich da eine Super Robuste,Gemütliche und Schmuzunempfindliche,Top Liege!Das einzigste Makel(Ist eigentlichkeins da es nur durch meine Gewässerform bedingt und entstanden ist) sind die Kurzen Füße,ich liege oft am Hang und würde mich über 10cm Längere Füße Freuen,aber das Passt schon!

Zum Schlafsack:
Jaaa,der Schlafsack.
Ausmaße eines Zeltes,wie ich schon sagte.Aber Trotzdem durch das Fleece ists natürlich so gemütlich wie im richtigen Bett.Ich mache den Schlafsack nichtmal zu,und trotzdem ist es da drin Super warm.Fast schon zu war  Naja aber das ist Ansichtssache.Der Schlafsack ist zwar super groß und reicht auch  locker so 30cm über meine Liege hinaus,aber im Großen und ganzen top.Früher hatte ich wie viele auch,einen Mumienschlafsack#d Habe nichts gegen die Dinger,aber man kann sich da drin nicht richtig bewegen :r Beinfreiit ist bei diesen Schafsäcken ein Fremdwort  Ganz Anders beim NWII da kann man sogar zu zweit drin liegen :q

Alles in allem eine Gute Schlafkombo#h

Desweiteren habe ich mich auch für ein Zelt entschieden,was heist Zelt für ein Brolly.Habe mir ahc die Frage gestellt ob ich mir das Kogha Ding hollen soll.Aber wisst ihr,ich Gebe dann lieber was mehr aus und habe dann länger was davon!

Habe mich für das Ehmanns brolly zipped front entschieden und es auch schon bestellt.Ich finde das ist ein Top Zelt was hällt was es verspricht,generell habe ich bis jetzt nur Gutes Über die Marke und auh das Brolly gehört.Aber ich werde mir dann selbser eine Meinung bilden.Danke euch aber trozdem für die tollen Tipps.Besonders Luecke,zrako,mlkzande aber auch worse.

Werde von diesen Dingen,so wie ich damit umgehe,bestimmt länger etwas haben.   mfg thecatfish


----------

